# Finger Release Bow Tuning



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi musikman,
One more question, How many and which fingers are you using for the loose? Oneidas are a little different when setting up the nocking point as I found out setting up my Pro Eagle, I use one over one under, drawing with three and dropping the bottom finger off. After I bare shaft tuned I found that the nocking point was dead zero. also you have got the 65% modules in havn't you? 
If I were you I would put the peep back in for the time being until you have the set up done and I would also go for the flipper rest.
First step would be to read the Easton Tuning guide and use that for an initial set up.( pages 1 to 6 )


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I think a 2117 spines between 85# and 90# on a 26" center. That makes it equivalent to a 400 deflection in a carbon, on a 28" center. That shaft would be overspined for me at 52# and that length. However, I know others out here experience differing results, so take it with a grain of salt.

Low left, for a RH shooter can mean your shaft is overspined though. Jerrytee may know for sure. 

Among other things, I'd bare shaft at close distance to be sure the shaft is OK.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Easton had a basic tuning PDF you could download from their website. I took a quick look and did not see it. I have a copy of it and it is quite usefull. If you PM me your email address I'll send you a copy.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

You can find it on www.archery-engineering.co.za along with a lot of other stuff. Just click on 'tech stuff'.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

mitchell said:


> I think a 2117 spines between 85# and 90# on a 26" center. That makes it equivalent to a 400 deflection in a carbon, on a 28" center. That shaft would be overspined for me at 52# and that length. However, I know others out here experience differing results, so take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> Low left, for a RH shooter can mean your shaft is overspined though. Jerrytee may know for sure.
> 
> Among other things, I'd bare shaft at close distance to be sure the shaft is OK.


One thing I have learned in the past is that only a bare shaft tune will tell you if the spine is right. And that will vary slightly from archer to archer depending on the loose.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

Well I did some more tinkering, and I believe it was my release. I sucked it up and tryed to lessen my hook. A few dozen shots and 3 sore fingers later, my shots have centered up quite nicely. I am now gripping the string to the point that it feels as though it will fall off, thus allowing me a very clean release. Plus, it is aligning my right eye closer to the bow string. I had always shot with a very shallow hook before, but, getting back into archery recently, could not muster up the finger strength to do it. 

I am using 65% let off and am currently shooting one over two under. I read that the Aeroforce's centershot is roughly 9/16's which coincidentally is close to where I managed to set the rest. 

Regarding the shaft, according to the arrow charts, it is a little stiff, but it was recommended to me by other Oneida shooters, on the basis that Oneida's like a slightly stiffer shaft. I figured that if I were not able to get them to tune correctly, I could swap out the 100 grain heads for 125 heads. At any rate, I'll be tuning the bow to accomodate the arrow, whether it be draw weight, or shortening the arrows ect. 

I'll wait to bare tune or paper tune it once it's a little warmer out, I'm just trying to grasp the basics right now.

Thanks fellas!


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh I forgot to mention, my bare shaft is flying much nicer than my fletched ones, leading me to believe that I've having a considerate amount of fletching contact with my rest. Of course this is only out about 5-10 yards, all my basement will allow.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

I bought some 125 grain heads @ the recommendation of the Easton chart, and the arrows do seem to fly a bit better. I'll be doing some tuning soon and will update. I can't shoot right now due to blisters on the fingers..

Thanks fellas!


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

Jerrytee, what does your tab look like? What brand? If you're able to post a photo, I'd appreciate it.

The ring finger on my right hand is really sore and starting to blister, and that's with a tab! I'm thinking I may not be moving it out of the way quick enough when I release. I think your two finger release method would work better for me, as I anchor my index finger in the corner of my mouth.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

I also have ordered a NAP Centerest Flipper to try to see how that works.

Any comments Jerrytee or others?


----------



## Desert Southpaw (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is a basic but tried and true bit of information on bow tuning: http://bowmaker.net/tuning.htm. 

You may have read or already know the specifics of the information on this link, http://bowmaker.net/tuning.htm, but I always find it as a good reference point to verify I have not overlooked something when tuning. It is based on recurves bow setups but it is all relative when finger sooting with either traditional or compound. Best of luck with your new setup and startup to lot's challenges and loads of fun in shooting. Rick


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

I think you'll be pleased at the arrrow flight that you will get from the Nap centerest flipper.I have been using this rest since they came out and have found no need to change. It's geat with XX78's because you can easily adjust the nock to get a clean release. My cock vane is set at appox. the 8:00 position which will allow my 5" vanes to clear the flipper head. What I also do since I only hunt is wrap the teflon plastic wire cover with felt moleskin and this makes for an ultra quiet draw when game is in close. This does not affect arrow flight at all .


----------



## bowjam (Mar 22, 2008)

*finger release bow tuning*

Have you checked the tiller? And also a tear to the left is too much arrow spine. Try turning the limb bolts a 1/4 turn on each one to lessen poundage; this has helped me in finding whats best for the arrow on your set up.


----------

